# Hey Artsy Outdoorsy Bums! Want $600?



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

I know CO is a bit lacking in snow this year (laughing as I reminisce about my last epic day at Baker)... so spend some time designing a killer graphic for Terra Vida's latest and greatest design contest. Win yourself $600 for designing the most popular ski/snowboard themed T-Shirt. I love the stuff that Chris Gragtmans and Nathan Silsbee put together. Great guys, behind a great idea! 

Check it out... and GOOD LUCK!

$600 Ski Snowboard Design Contest - TerraVida


----------

